# Android Smartphone - Welche Apps für Job?



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

als vorzeitiges Geschenk hab ich vom Weihnachtsmann ein Dual-SIM-Smartphone (Alcatel 997D) bekommen 
Somit hat das Rumschleppen von Privat- UND Firmenhandy ein Ende.

Welche App's sind für den Job sinnvoll?
Hat jemand gute Tipps?

Gruß und schönen Sonntag
Dieter


----------



## zotos (2 Dezember 2012)

Wie sehr vertraust Du Google?

Das allerwichtigste für mich hat das Teil ja schon onboard und zwar die Möglichkeit Kontakte zu verwalten. Ich nutze die Google-Kontake und nicht die vom Telefon.

E-Mail Programm nutze ich K9 Mail (von K-9 Dog Walkers) und das Gmail

Barcode Scanner  (von ZXING TEAM)

Arbeitszeiterfassung hier habe ich 3 ausprobiert bin aber mit allen 3 nicht zufrieden bzw. an meiner eigenen Faulheit gescheitert. 
- Zeiterfassung (von DYNAMICG) gut aber ich habe die Daten nicht so ins System meines Arbeitgebers bekommen wie ich es wollte.
- Zeiterfassung Gleeo (von Gridvision Engineering GmbH) optisch sehr ansprechend aber irgendwie hatte ich da auch keine Muse dazu
- Quick Calendar Event (von think Android) mein derzeitiger Favorit aber eben daher da ich den Google Kalender auch sonst verwende.

Taschenrechner Panecal (von NORIYASU.KUTSUZAWA)


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2012)

Danke zotos

Der Taschenrechner macht einen brauchbaren Eindruck 

Was ich mittlerweile auch "entdeckt" habe:


Industry Online Support von Siemens
Lenze Formulae and tables
SEW Product ID
PLC Scaling analog
ElctroDroid
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## dalbi (2 Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich habe auf meinem:

RealCalc - Taschenrechner (Dez-Hex-Bin, Einheiten umrechnen, usw.)
AdobeReader - fuer PDFs
ElectroDroid - Elektro

Gruss Daniel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2012)

Zeiterfassung habe ich diese http://www.finarx.de/index.php/de/p...id-geraete/finarx-timesheet-fuer-android.html
unter iOS, die haben umfangreiche Exportfunktionen, bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## zotos (2 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zeiterfassung habe ich diese...


Sieht ganz gut aus, aber sowohl der Datenexport als auch der Umfang kann mich nicht überzeugen. CSV Datei HTML hin oder her es ist mir einfach zu umfangreich und daher zu umständlich. Deswegen habe ich ja bereits die ersten beiden aus meiner Liste gekickt. Cool wäre natürlich wenn der Anbieter des Warenwirstschaftssystems des Arbeitgebers ein :TOOL: anbieten würde.

Ich für meinen Teil will keine Projekte damit kalkulieren sondern einfach nur die Zeiten verwalten. Daher bin ich nun mit Variante Quick Calendar in verbindung mit dem Google Kalender dran.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2012)

Von Murrelektronik gibt es auch eine Android-App.
Finde ich auch ganz gut gelungen

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Controllfreak (6 Dezember 2012)

SCALER ist auch ganz nett. 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.revta.scaletool&hl=de


----------



## bits'bytes (7 Dezember 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Somit hat das Rumschleppen von Privat- UND Firmenhandy ein Ende.



Dual Sim habe ich auch seit einigen Monaten - ist echt eine Erlösung !! 

Apps die ich in Verwendung habe...

- UltraChron - falls du mal einen Timer brauchst oder Zeitmessungen machen willst.

- Seit kurzem AquaMail - finde ich viel besser als den vorinstallierten Email - Client.

- Soundrekorder : Sprachnotiz + Link auf Zielordner, sonst sucht man dauernd herum

- Taschenlampe : falls man mal im Schaltschrank kein gutes Licht hat

- SwiftKey 3 (geniale Tastatur mit guten Wortvorschlägen)



bg
bb


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2012)

bits'bytes schrieb:


> - UltraChron - falls du mal einen Timer brauchst oder Zeitmessungen machen willst.



Also Ultrachron ist wirklich ganz brauchbar. Spricht sogar 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Licht9885 (8 Dezember 2012)

Hallo ich habe auf meinem Android Phone
S7 Droid 
Währungsrechner 
Skype
Barcodescanner und ein Übersetzungsprogramm


----------



## Helmpflicht (30 Dezember 2012)

- ColorNote   (für Notizen)
- CamScanner   (Dokumente einscannen)
- Unit Converter - ConvertPad   (Einheiten umrechnen)
- dict.cc Wörterbuch   (Offline-Wörterbuch)
- RealCalc   (Taschenrechner)


Ich suche noch eine App, mit der ich Fotos machen kann und mir dann direkt in das Foto Notizen schreiben kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2012)

Hättest du ein Gerät mit Apfel wäre folgendes das richtige 
http://gingerlabs.com/cont/notability.php


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Dezember 2012)

Nicht jeder hat einen Apfel


----------



## hucki (30 Dezember 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat einen Apfel


Vor allen Dingen will nicht jeder 'nen Apfel!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Dezember 2012)

Da kann ich nur sagen : selbst Schuld


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2012)

hucki schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen will nicht jeder 'nen Apfel!



Genau 

Ich hab mich bewußt gegen einen angebissenen Apfel entschieden und zwar deshalb:
Apple hat kein Iphone mit Dual-Sim.
Vorher hatte ich (wie viele andere bei uns auch) Firmen und Privathandy.
In der Firmen hatte ich ständig beide Handys dabei. In der Freizeit oft auch, da bei Neuanläufen oder großen Änderungen Erreichbarkeit / Rufbereitschaft gewünscht ist.
Nachdem jetzt immer bessere Dual-Sim-Geräte auf dem Markt erscheinen, hab ich mir eben jetzt ein Alcatel 997D von meiner Frau schenken lassen.
Nach knapp 4 Wochen muß ich sagen: Super!

Gruß und guten Rutsch
Dieter


----------



## zotos (30 Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mich schon gewundert das in diesem Forum, das ja für seine Glaubenskriege bekannt ist, sowenig über Apple vs Android gestritten wird. Ok da dies hier ein Forum ist welches sich mit Technik und nicht mit BWL befasst hätte ich die Anzahl der iPhone-Nutzer als verschwindet gering eingeschätzt. Leute die eben von ihrem Arbeitgeber dazu gezwungen werden ein iPhone zu benutzen und keine Wahl haben etwas technisch besseres zu verwenden. Das ist in unserer Branche ja üblich. Man muss ja auch gegen besseres Wissen immer wieder Siemens-Produkte verwenden.

Aber Apple vs Android ist kein Grund zum streiten. Leute die Ahnung von Technik oder Stil haben oder auch die die mit Geld umgehen können nutzen Android. Wer nichts aus der Reihe aufweisen kann nutzt eben das iPhone.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (30 Dezember 2012)

Eine mögliche Alternative (ab 1.Quartal 2013): http://www.sonymobile.com/de/products/phones/xperia-e-dual/

Übrigens ohne das irgendwie bewerten zu wollen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Aber Apple vs Android ist kein Grund zum streiten. Leute die Ahnung von Technik oder Stil haben oder auch die die mit Geld umgehen können nutzen Android. Wer nichts aus der Reihe aufweisen kann nutzt eben das iPhone.



mmh passt, aber wenn ich Pleite bin kann ich immer noch als iBettler in der
Fußgängerzone singen, man wird mich dann schon bezahlen, damit ich aufhöre.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Eine mögliche Alternative (ab 1.Quartal 2013): http://www.sonymobile.com/de/products/phones/xperia-e-dual/
> 
> Übrigens ohne das irgendwie bewerten zu wollen.



Es kommen immer mehr Dual-Sim Geräte auf den Markt.
Allerdings ist Dual-Sim nicht gleich Dual-Sim.
Es gibt schon gravierende Unterschiede in der Funktionalität.
In einer der letzten ct's war ein Test drin. Da hat das Alcatel gut abgenschnitten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## thomass5 (30 Dezember 2012)

...von Siemens gibt es jetzt ne APP für die LOGO! . Für die verappelten haben sie eine für die 1200er. Hab beide noch nicht getestet und kann daher über die Qualität noch nichts sagen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Dezember 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> .....Über Apple vs Android ist kein Grund zum streiten. Leute die Ahnung von Technik oder Stil haben oder auch die die mit Geld umgehen können nutzen Android. Wer nichts aus der Reihe aufweisen kann nutzt eben das iPhone.



Dann hab ich eben keine Ahnung vom Technik, Stil ist doch das Ende vom Besen und wieso muss ich mit Geld umgehen können. Das ist doch bei der Bank. Hauptsache ich hab ein geiles Telefon und das passende Tablet dazu


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2012)

Also mein erster Vorsaz fürs neue Jahre:
Keine Threads mehr starten zum Thema PC (Windows8) und Handy (Android)
Die arten irgendwie mehr aus als SEW <-> Siemens <-> Beckhoff 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2012)

So schlimm ist es doch nicht Dieter,...ich wollte noch nachtragen es besteht die
Möglichkeit auch ein iPhone mit zwei Simkarten zu betreiben, da gibt es Adapter.


----------



## OWLer (30 Dezember 2012)

Ich nutze von Mobistel das Cynus T2, die Dual Sim Geschichte haben die echt gut integriert.

Grüsse

Owler


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So schlimm ist es doch nicht Dieter,...ich wollte noch nachtragen es besteht die
> Möglichkeit auch ein iPhone mit zwei Simkarten zu betreiben, da gibt es Adapter.



Darüber habe ich mich auch informiert.
Allerdings ist das ganze wohl doch mehr eine Bastellösung.
Eine richtige Integration ins IOS findet da nicht statt.



OWLer schrieb:


> Ich nutze von Mobistel das Cynus T2, die Dual Sim Geschichte haben die echt gut integriert.



Auch ein schönes Gerät. Hatte ich auch in der engeren Wahl. Die Dual-Sim-Funktion ist wohl ähnlich gut wie beim Alcatel oder den neuen Geräten von Simvalley (Pearl).
Samsung hat auch einige Smatphones mit Dual-Sim, aber hier gibt es wohl noch einige Einschränkungen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Dezember 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also mein erster Vorsaz fürs neue Jahre:
> Keine Threads mehr starten zum Thema PC (Windows8) und Handy (Android)
> Die arten irgendwie mehr aus als SEW <-> Siemens <-> Beckhoff
> 
> ...



Das passt schon. Ist doch gut wenn jeder eine eigene Meinung von Technik hat.... Ich bin übrigens auch der Meinung das DualSim für IPhone eine Bastellösung ist. Aber wenn das mit dem Gebrauch des Firmenhandy nur zeitweise ist würde ich mir eineRufeeiterleitung einrichten


----------

